# Merry Christmas & a Happy New Year



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I would like to take this opportunity to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas and a Happy & Healthy New Year.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It’s not Christmas yet! My son can’t wait! 2 more sleeps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Best wishes to everyone for a merry Christmas, and a happy, healthy New Year !


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Laurie Merry Xmas to you and your family.Hope to see you in the Spring.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's wishing all my friends on CBS enjoy a joyous Christmas and Happy New Year!!!

Anthony


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas Laurie! Merry Christmas and Happy New to everyone!


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas / Joyeux Noel to all


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Best Seasonal Wishes to Everyone. May fish room lights burn bright, your breeding projects be successful and conversations jovial, as well as, informative. 

I have only been active and have only been active on BC Aq for just over a year ... what a great forum. 

Thanks, to all I have met. Here’s to a great new year with multiple tank projects.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Marry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

A very Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to all BCA'ers, and their families.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Merry christmas to everyone 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Merry Christmas Laurie! Merry Christmas and Happy New to everyone!


OMG! John!! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!! good to hear from you!!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Merry Christmas Laurie! Merry Christmas and Happy New to everyone!


Happy Holidays, John. I hope life has settled down for you.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy New Year everyone. Drive safe if you're going out.

Anthony


----------

